# POSTED!



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

I was wondering if there is getting to be more posted land than last year. The farmers were mad because the state made small game and waterfowl licences seperate, so more of them posted their land. Are they trying to take it out on the hunters or the state???


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

INDEED :lol:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Personally, I would much rather see land that is posted. I get permission either way, but this simply ensures that going through the landowner I won't have to deal with some other hunter at 4:30 in the am who scoutted the same field and simply showed up because it was not posted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Why in the hell is there not a law that says you have to ask for permision to hunt before you go out on that persons land??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Because it gets voted down every session.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Ya fella's need to do somthin bout that ASAP, b4 it's too late!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Posted land is often one step away from leased land, first they post it for whatever reason then they are approached by someone with a fist full of dollars and its gone forever.....

Thats what happened in Georgia and Wisconsin in large part, great idea if you want all the land locked up like there :eyeroll:

The greatest thing about ND is the attitude of the nice farmers that don't mind you hunting on their land change that attitude with a posting law and you will never turn it back to the good old days


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

AMEN!


----------



## Ratt (Sep 20, 2003)

Just got back from ND. My group did very well on the ducks but the geese did not want to play. :eyeroll: I also notice a lot more posted land. Fortunatly every land owner once they found out we were from Wisconsin let us hunt their land. After the hunt we stopped back and told them how we did and gave them some Wisconsin Cheese!! I also noticed more NON-RESIDENT ONLY signs!? Asking locals about that they said there was a building rift between rural ND and the more populated areas. I love coming to your state and have found everyone very inviting but it seems like there needs to be some mending of the fences in state.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Ratt, Thats true. In the more populated regions of the state there are economic benefits that our small towns dont have thats why some post non res only... just to prove a point that small towns such as ours need the revenue to stay afloat over the winter. Some will argue that non res dont put much money in our state.I will argue that till the sun sets. It depends on your buisness and location on how much non res help our economy.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Ratt,

What general area were you all hunting, as I am curious?

Thanks!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I saw a few posted signs last year that said...."Open to NR only" in the Wishek area last season. Funny thing is, that guy let us on because we called just to be funny! Never know I guess


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Mute point, I know a lot of landowners who won't allow NRs to hunt their land. It goes both ways, and this normally happens because some slob hunter ruined it for everyone by being stereotyped from where they're from.

Hunt responsibly and you won't see as many of these signs.


----------



## Ratt (Sep 20, 2003)

I was hunting central ND and it is usually an ethical hunter that ruins opportunities for others.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I scout a huge area and have never seen any of these signs.Of course I avoid the popular duck and goose areas like the plague.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> Why in the hell is there not a law that says you have to ask for permision to hunt before you go out on that persons land??


Because most of the landowners don't want to put up with the hassle.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I grew up about 30 minutes from DL and if its posted and you are a NR the fact is that you aren't going to get on land because the landowners have had that many problems. Now don't get me wrong I am not trying to start an uproar here there are residents that don't get to hunt also, but it is a fact that one bad apple ruins it for everyone. So next time a land owner lets you on his land be smart and respect his property, and maybe even buy him something, who knows you might make some connections.....


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

not this again ryan.....


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

what can i say. you make sense sometimes.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Ratt said:


> I was hunting central ND and it is usually an ethical hunter that ruins opportunities for others.


Hmm it must be a typing error maybe a non ethical hunter????  :-?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

its usually a few stupid irresponsible residents who think they have the right to hunt the land and they get proven wrong when the land gets shut down to hunting, ive noticed more responsible non residents than than i do residents


----------

